
SCOTUS passes on big affirmative action decision - fortepianissimo
http://www.politico.com/story/2013/06/supreme-court-affirmative-action-ruling-fisher-university-of-texas-93237.html?hp=bn
======
crb002
This is huge for student rights. They loudly announced a strict scrutiny
standard on all due process claims. No longer can a university simply claim
it's policy is constitutional on vague public interest arguments. It has to
put out the data and prove it. For race based admissions this might be a wash,
but for students accused of misconduct this is a huge boon that they will get
due process.

